# Took a boy shootin'



## ft. churchill (Jun 12, 2012)

I know a boy from Sunday school. His father cut and run when he was a baby. His Grandfather passed away from pancreatic cancer about 5 or 6 years ago. His older brother died in a head on car crash some 4 years back. Lives with his mom and sis now and he's 11. We shot some pellet rifles in the yard about a year ago, today I made him take a safety test to earn the privilege of going out and shooting firearms. Took him out to the desert and we shot/ learned about .22 single action revolver, .22 semi auto pistol, ruger 10-22 rifle, and how to handle them safely. Then he shot a 9mm semi auto keltec and was he surprised at the difference in recoil. He loved it. We had us a chat about choices in life and making good decisions in life. Hope I can make a difference in his life. (he wants to learn guitar, so I told him, an hour of woodpile stacking can get him an hour of guitar lessons.) :cool2:


----------



## Genius. (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow, good for you. That poor boy, my heart goes out children like that who are dealt such a hard deck of cards.

I don't think there is any better way to train a child than teach him or her about responsible gun ownership. Learning those fundamentals can transfer to every walk of life.

I am sure that boy cherished every second of that time with you and really looks up to you as a role model. Which it sounds like he needs.

Hopefully rep will be sent your way unless I need to spread it around.


----------



## MacLaren (Jun 12, 2012)

You keep on and you will have a friend for life next thing you know.
Great job. You are your brothers keeper


----------



## amert (Jun 12, 2012)

That's a HELL of a good thing you've done there! Just do him and you a favor and don't let it be the last time. You have my respect for stepping up and teaching him some lessons, ones that he may not ever learn otherwise.:beer:


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 12, 2012)

Good for you man, there isn't enough people like you around anymore its also good the way you're showing him that nothing in given to you it must be earned like his guitar lessons good for you.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jun 12, 2012)

I did some very similar things years ago with a kid just like this. He is now one of the best friends I've ever had. He graduated from Marine Corps boot camp PFC, made sargent in his first 4 years. He is one of the finest Christian men you'd ever want to meet. He is a family man and I am still amazed at how good he is with his own kids. He comes by from time to time to ask advice about some problem that is bothering him. These kids from broken homes just need someone to give them a chance - we don't choose our parents nor the position we are born into. I'm going to rep you for this post -- I believe its great!


----------



## jdc123 (Jun 13, 2012)

What a tremendous gift for this young man! You, sir, are a hero and have most likely changed a life for the better. Keep up the good work!


----------



## CrappieKeith (Jun 13, 2012)

Your story brought a tear to my eye...rep sent.


----------



## greendohn (Jun 13, 2012)

There were a couple guys, when I was a kid, took me under their wing. Instilled a love of all things out doors as well as a strong work ethic and the meaning of integrity. The one guy, who is still living, is crippled up some with his age and his wood pile will never be skinny so long as I'm able to run a saw.

Good on you for what you have done/are doing for this boy.

REPPED!


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jun 13, 2012)

*REPPED!!*

WTG, Mang!


----------



## Islero (Jun 13, 2012)

ft. churchill said:


> I know a boy from Sunday school. His father cut and run when he was a baby. His Grandfather passed away from pancreatic cancer about 5 or 6 years ago. His older brother died in a head on car crash some 4 years back. Lives with his mom and sis now and he's 11. We shot some pellet rifles in the yard about a year ago, today I made him take a safety test to earn the privilege of going out and shooting firearms. Took him out to the desert and we shot/ learned about .22 single action revolver, .22 semi auto pistol, ruger 10-22 rifle, and how to handle them safely. Then he shot a 9mm semi auto keltec and was he surprised at the difference in recoil. He loved it. We had us a chat about choices in life and making good decisions in life. Hope I can make a difference in his life. (he wants to learn guitar, so I told him, an hour of woodpile stacking can get him an hour of guitar lessons.) :cool2:



ft. churchill,

Thank you so very much for taking the time to befriend and provide guidance to the young boy. The attention and friendship that you have invested will provide a lifetime of positive return for both of you. God Bless You!! Rep sent, Islero :smile2:


----------

